# Ceiling sparkle?



## GSaunders02 (Dec 29, 2008)

Hey everyone...

I am doing a nursery and my wife wants a ceiling that sparkles. I was under the impression that there were sparkles that could be added to the paint and rolled or sprayed on. All I've been able to find so far are sparkles that need to be thrown on by hand or sprayed with a gun. Does anyone know of sparkles that can be added to the paint and rolled on? And if so, where can I get it?

Thanks


----------



## ratherbefishin' (Jun 16, 2007)

If you're thinking of mixing it with an opaque ceiling paint, it ain't gonna work. Most of the glitter will be coated by the paint. I suppose you could mix it in water based poly and clear coat over the ceiling paint, but that's not worth the effort or expense, imo. Zinsser has glitter and an inexpensive squeeze bottle sprayer, if you really want to do this. My preference for something like that in a kid's room would be to find some adhesive backed craft foils in different colors and cut out shapes like stars, crescent moons, comets, birds, whatever, and just stick them on the ceiling. Of course, that won't work on a popcorn texture.


----------



## GSaunders02 (Dec 29, 2008)

Alright. Thanks for the response.


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

The few (very few) times I've glittered a ceiling, it was sprayed on while the ceiling was still wet. (And it was the acoustic spray or "popcorn, not paint.) I think if you were to try it with just paint, you'd have to have someone coming right behind you or you wouldn't get enough to stick, as paint dries rather quickly. At least the spray stays wet for a long while so you can get a large area ready before you add the glitter. The "clear" stuff does give a nice look. Just gives a hint of reflective light. Personally I'm not big on the colors. Of course for a kid's room you probably want a colored glitter......


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

you could 'spray' it yourself with a squeeze bottle from, say, string chalk. clean it first, then fill halfway with glitter and 'toss' and squeeze a couple times to see how it spreads and sprays. lay clean newspaper to catch overspill and reuse it!

DM


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

That might work, Mouse. We used to do the whole house on new construction. We sprayed the texture with a large rig with a "pole gun", then came back with a hopper gun (without the hopper) and sprayed the glitter. I guess as long as the ceiling is wet enough, it will stick........ They make a "glitter gun" that has a handle you turn and it "throws" the with little "tines". (Same theory as a grass seed spreader, sort of.)Wouldn't be worth buying for one room though probably.


----------

